
Lisp-generated movie box office visualization - soundsop
http://xach.com/moviecharts/
======
akd
Nice visualization, but I think the New York Times' version is easier to
follow visually because of the fewer colors.

[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/02/23/movies/2008022...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/02/23/movies/20080223_REVENUE_GRAPHIC.html)

~~~
dandelany
I'm gonna have to disagree with you here... This is beautiful, and much richer
than the NYTimes version because it depicts not only total sales, but box
office position. Tufte would be proud...

------
aston
Only thing this visualization is missing is the ability to highlight a given
movie's trajectory by name.

~~~
zachbeane
I wish that was the only thing it was missing! If I did this in, say, Flash or
SVG from the start, I think I could make many more things visible on
mouseover. The PNG tools are the closest at hand, though.

I also wish it was easy to search for a particular movie. I wanted to show a
friend the interesting path of Little Miss Sunshine, but it took me a while
and some mousing to find it again.

It's pretty decent for aimless browsing around for interesting patterns,
though.

------
aston
Very cool. Interesting is seeing just how few movies sit on the top of the box
office charts for more than their launch weekend.

------
redorb
what a nice visualization

